# Slaw Shredding Efficiently ?



## damascusmaker (Aug 7, 2015)

So how do you chop up cabbage for slaw? I like fresh made much better than the dry pre-chopped stuff in a bag. I found the antique pictured and after refurbishing it and trying it out on a cucumber it seemed to be great until one of my fingers instantly became about 1/8" shorter. Just tried a pro model Dalstrong mandolin from Amazon and packed it up for return. Way more work than simply using a knife or grater box. Had cabbage all over the kitchen including the floor and still had to pull a lot out of the pile for further work with a knife. It preformed equally poorly on carrots and celery as well, gave up on it before trying green peppers. Maybe I'll order a cut resistant glove and give the antique another chance. 













IMG_0387.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Aug 7, 2015


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 7, 2015)

Try using a food processor with a slicing blade.

Chunk up your ingredients and cram them through the feed tube.


----------



## damascusmaker (Aug 7, 2015)

Cool sfpransker, just watched a couple of videos on Yt. Since I've never used a food processor I didn't realize they come with the slicing blade. I recently looked at some in a store but thought the blade on the display models would just mush the cabbage into a bruised mess. Looks like food processors start around half the price I paid for the useless, dangerous mandoline. Any advise on what to look for in a food processor?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 7, 2015)

I have 3, a Kitchenaid, a Cuisinart and a mini Oster.

The first item to wear out are the blades. If you get one with a serrated blade, they are almost impossible to sharpen.

My mini Oster is only used to chop garlic and onions. I chop multiple heads of garlic at a time and store them in evoo in the fridge.

The Kitchenaid is very old and the blades are dull. This is used mainly for making pie crusts and as a backup.

The Cuisinart, is the largest capacity one they currently make, I believe it's the 14 cup model. I have a friend that sharpens the blades religiously, but once dull, they never quite work as well as when new.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2015)

A mandolin is one most dangerous cutters in a kitchen. Most people and especially, cooks in a pro kitchen are in a hurry and skip using the hand guard or can't find it. So, there is often portions or batches of vegetables tossed from the addition of blood and finger tip or thin sliced knuckles. A cut resistant glove is a must in these situations as a mandolin can be faster than a knife and more consistant, especially for large quantity slicing...JJ


----------



## lamar (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you ever considered a meat slicer?  I slice cukes for pickles all the time.


----------



## damascusmaker (Aug 8, 2015)

I hadn't. Just took a quick look. Didn't realize they can be had under $100. That might be a really nice solution. I'll do a little more research. Footprint might be an issue since we are already short on space. 

Thanks for the suggestion. Have you used yours for cabbage? 

Went off to Yt to see people using  meat slicers for cabbage and stumbled, as one will do, onto a video of a thing called Dinki-di peeler. Will have one of those shortly!


----------



## lamar (Aug 8, 2015)

I have not used it for cabbage as I don't care for the taste,   but it makes some very evenly sliced cukes for pickles.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

I have this mandolin and it is a fantastic piece of kit. 

However as Chef Jimmy has said mandolins are dangerous and must be treated with respect.

http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/coo...9/zyliss-smart-guard-gourmet-mandoline-11740/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2015)

Lamar said:


> Have you ever considered a meat slicer? I slice cukes for pickles all the time.


I started and ran a Sub/Hoagie Program in a Grocery Store Deli, I managed. We used the Slicer for the meat but also the Lettuce, Tomato and Onions. It would work fine on Cabbage. The slicer is not as fast as a Mandoline but safer...If you use the guard!...JJ


----------



## candurin (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been using this slicer for a few years now. Stays sharp and very simple to use:  
Just note, I did manage to shave my fingertip off a few weeks ago (big ego, careless attitude and in a rush, great combo!).  Interestingly enough I own this cut resistant glove (which saved me 40 times in the past) and didn't use it: 
This mandolins also has a guard :)


----------



## rogerfromco (Aug 9, 2015)

We bought this OXO Mandoline for less than $35 with one of their 20% off coupons and it works great.  The blade height is adjustable and closes completely for washing.  
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/298945-oxo-good-grips-simple-mandoline-slicer.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2015)

rogerfromco said:


> We bought this OXO Mandoline for less than $35 with one of their 20% off coupons and it works great. The blade height is adjustable and closes completely for washing.
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/298945-oxo-good-grips-simple-mandoline-slicer.html


I can't remember for sure, but I think the OXO was the America's Test Kitchen pick...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2015)

My 10+ year old Cuisinart Classic Pro makes short work of cabbage. I just use the chopping blade. I roughly chop the head of cabbage, plunk it in the bowl and pulse until it gets to the right consistency. No bruised watery mess at all. Since cabbage is so fibrous, it's nearly impossible to over process. 
If you're considering a food processor, the cheaper ones really aren't worth the effort. Buy a good one once and be done with it.


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a mandolin and it is a dust collector,I grab my 8 or 10" chefs knife and it does the job.

Richie


----------



## damascusmaker (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas and comments about how you do it. I have a nice looking ceramic chef's knife on the way, courtesy of the maker of the mandoline I sent back, super customer service from Dalstrong,  Looking forward to trying it out on some cabbage. The only place I could find the Dinky-di peeler is in Australia so the shipping is about as much as the device, may order it anyway.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Without the mandolin, how will you make your fingers all an even length again?

/just kidding


----------



## damascusmaker (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## venture (Aug 9, 2015)

I do not care much for slaw.  When I do make it I make the chunkier southern type slaw.

I especially do not care for the finely shredded slaw that seems to be everywhere.

A properly set meat slicer and a little additional knife work does the trick for me.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 9, 2015)

The mandolin is still the best, but it most definitely has a learning curve to use it right and evening knowing the slide and twist method, I still use a holder or a glove. I have and most definitely use fish scaling gloves with mine. Mine is about 4 foot tall. An Old German neighbor gave it to me long ago, I always raised huge sweet cabbage and he liked Kraut.

These are what my gloves look like.

http://chestnutridge-ny.nydailyads.com/10952/sport/scaling-fishthe-best-invention-ever_20728364.html


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 11, 2015)

if you are near a polish or german community, cabbage slicers like you post were pretty standard, though nowadays most people use machines. as a kid i had crocks of kraut all around the place. as you said, you have to be careful or you bleed... a lot.

i just use a heavy duty cuisinart food processor to slice up cabbage. works well, quick, and easy (and I haven't found a way to cut myself with one yet).


----------



## damascusmaker (Aug 13, 2015)

Update: I just received the ceramic chef's knife. It'll shave my arm right out of the box and has the feel of a real nice tool. I think I'm going to enjoy using it. Also just got a pair of cut resistant gloves. Put a carrot in the glove and slammed it hard into the blade of the antique slaw board. No damage to the glove, pretty good dent in the carrot. So I feel pretty good about going that route again. And the Dinky-Di peeler is on the way from Australia. 













IMG_0389.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Aug 13, 2015


















IMG_0390.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Aug 13, 2015


----------

